# Dedication or Insanity?



## dragon-architect (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm an aspiring pilot (currently enrolled in the ground school part that's required before one can take the FAA written exam), and there is a question that I can't seem to answer...

I've never been to a furcon before (that's going to change come FWA this March) and I just got to wondering. Would it be dedication or insanity to include "Able to fly myself to furcons" to my long list of reasons that holding a private pilot license is better than flying Big Airlines?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2010)

Dedication, definitely.


----------



## DakotaJaymes (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds like dedication to me.

________
Yes I'm posting on my DSi, derp.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 13, 2010)

Dedication, I would do it, only I would drive, but I can not do that either XD


----------



## dragon-architect (Feb 13, 2010)

Heheh. I would drive to most furcons too, but I have a 20 year old Honda that probably isn't up for the task of going as far west as FC from somewhere as far east as eastern middle Tennessee. Something like a Cessna Stationair or a Piper Seneca V would be capable of a REAL cross-country quest (not the 150nm "cross-country" flight that the FAA requires to qualify for the cross-country component of flight training and would pretty much take only an hour and a half to fully complete at cruising speed) in a much more reasonable amount of time.

Really, I'm just in a generally bad location for going to furcons. The closest ones to me are FWA and RCFM, and RCFM is one and a half times longer drive than FWA. And I'm the furthest you could possibly get from any halfway decent transportation corridor. Those furries living up in BosWash or somewhere along the East Coast and up in the Rust Belt and those living way out along the West Coast between L.A. and the Bay Area have it easy with heavily-used Amtrak lines. But flight ignores all of that and can cross hundreds upon hundreds of miles in just a couple of hours. :3


----------



## Prannon (Feb 13, 2010)

I suppose it's dedication. Getting a pilot's license, plane, fuel for the plane, and all that stuff requires a lot of time, money, and effort. That's not to mention all the studying that you're going to have to do. So yeah, dedication.


----------



## huskyrye (Mar 19, 2010)

dragon-architect said:


> Really, I'm just in a generally bad location for going to furcons. The closest ones to me are FWA and RCFM, and RCFM is one and a half times longer drive than FWA. And I'm the furthest you could possibly get from any halfway decent transportation corridor. Those furries living up in BosWash or somewhere along the East Coast and up in the Rust Belt and those living way out along the West Coast between L.A. and the Bay Area have it easy with heavily-used Amtrak lines. But flight ignores all of that and can cross hundreds upon hundreds of miles in just a couple of hours. :3



Not bad!  Always nice to talk with a fellow pilot!  What type of school you in?  Part 61 or 141?  I'm currently going for my commercial license at the moment, you'll love flying it's a blast.  Can't say I've flown to any furcons yet, flying takes just that....dedication to the max, it's not for everyone, and takes time, patience, and money lol.  But in the long run, it will pay off.  Have fun, and fly well!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

Unless you've got a helicopter or a Harrier Jump Jet I doubt you'll find anywhere to land.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 19, 2010)

personally id say dedication

but the guys @ the airport might not think so i would say to be safe dont put it down


----------



## huskyrye (Mar 20, 2010)

And just to let you know, the price of the written Private Pilot exam went up to $150.  So know your stuff when you take it!


----------



## Dragonatic for the People (Mar 26, 2010)

Dedication, IMO.  I'm sure there's a small-scale airport somewhere around the city that'll let a private aircraft land.  Then you could have a friend pick you up or take a taxi the rest of the way!  That would sure be arriving in style, in a way.


----------

